# Those prepper shows give preppers a bad name



## Julia Slobberts (Feb 9, 2017)

Those stupid shows on A&E make preppers look like idiots. Why do people even watch those?


----------



## SGG (Nov 25, 2015)

Julia Slobberts said:


> Why do people even watch those?


I don't.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

beats talking to yourself... cough.. cough....


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I don't watch them.

The people who appear on them are fools or worse.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Julia Slobberts said:


> Those stupid shows on A&E make preppers look like idiots. Why do people even watch those?


Stop letting A and E film you.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Never watched any of those shows.
Never cared much abut what others thought of me. Seems to be the general mindset among us, anyway.


----------



## Sasquatch (Dec 12, 2014)

Julia Slobberts said:


> Those stupid shows on A&E make preppers look like idiots. Why do people even watch those?


I know, RIGHT!?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Julia Slobberts said:


> Those stupid shows on A&E make preppers look like idiots. Why do people even watch those?


What prepper shows on A&E? I've seen Doomsday Preppers on Discovery Channel. I find it interesting actually. #1 what you should not do (like tell everyone your a prepper). When it was still on you could pick up bits and pieces of something that you may have missed or wanted to expand on so the show wasn't totally useless.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Sasquatch said:


> I know, RIGHT!?


I, like actually, hate you.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Those A&E shows are so stupid! 

I learned everything I know about prepping from watching the Tremors movies. Tremors III when the worms turned into Ass-Blasters was awesome! Well, in all honesty, I picked up a few good tips from Sharknado too.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I'm one of the lucky ones and don't get A&E.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Never seen one, on any channel. In my spare time I am a super hero, fighting liberalism.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Of course they do Hollywood liberals. They do look for truth only nuts case that support their agenda. Ignore them


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

What prepper shows are on A&E?


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

I can get better information on You Tube!


----------



## Jp4GA (Jan 21, 2016)

Dooms Day Castle was on National Geographic and really makes those who prep look crazy. That guy hired a group of people to come attack his family at the castle. I watched it only to get a laugh. I have never learned anything from any of the shows that would be helpful.


----------



## C.L.Ripley (Jul 6, 2014)

Those so called reality shows are the modern day version of the sideshow attraction at the circus. They put on stuff to get curious eyeballs to look at various oddities. Like people walking around naked, or giant fat people or midgets riding tractors etc.. It's all just a modern day freak show and those networks are the huckster or carnival barker trying to pull in the suckers.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

A survey done last year showed that over 60% of the viewers of those prepper shows identify as being Democrats with most of the rest identify as being Independents or no political interest.

I suspect that most people who watch those shows on a regular basis don't actually have a serious interest in preparing. They instead have plenty of free time and vivid imaginations as they wait for their welfare checks.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

No-- the preppers that go on the show give preppers a bad name.


----------



## JohnMorrow (Feb 11, 2017)

I kind of avoid TV altogether these days lol. Much prefer certain sources on the Internet for my entertainment.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

JohnMorrow said:


> I kind of avoid TV altogether these days lol. Much prefer certain sources on the Internet for my entertainment.


Well John, see ya are from New York .... there's gotta be more to the tale ... try the intro thread and tell us about yourself.


----------



## JohnMorrow (Feb 11, 2017)

A Watchman said:


> Well John, see ya are from New York .... there's gotta be more to the tale ... try the intro thread and tell us about yourself.


I was actually just writing something about myself for the Intro sub forum, I'll be sure to post it later.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

John, did you live in any other states?


----------

